

Is it possible to install Linux on Microsoft Surface tablets? - xsoul

I'd like to try one of those tablets with a rotating screen and a keyboard, but I don't like the MS system. Will there be hackers working on this direction? Porting any linux distro to the Surface tablets?
======
codeonfire
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8#Secure_boot>

"Concerns were raised that secure boot could prevent or hinder the use of
alternate operating systems such as Linux."

"Microsoft's certification requirements eventually revealed that that UEFI
firmware on x86 systems must allow users to re-configure or turn off secure
boot, but that this must not be possible on ARM-based systems (Windows RT)."

------
CyberFonic
Lately notebooks have been increasingly hard to get to work well with Linux. I
would suspect that Surface will require some talented driver hacking to get to
work properly.

A semi-related data point: Linus Torvald uses a MacBook Air and yet power
management just doesn't work properly on a MacBook Pro (A1278) :-(

------
ISL
Heard about the Asus Transformer?

